# The Number 1 Sports Figure to Invite to a Party???



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Look who's number 1......

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/w ... index.html


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally I would rather invite the cheerleaders


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They can have Smoot! I'd rather work off of my own list to the socials. :wink:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My top ten would be:

1) Tom Brady
2) Mia Hamm
3) Vesilene Marislov (ex-Israel soccer goalie who I dated once)
4) Mike Commadore (hockey)
5) Derek Jeter
6) Ernie the Angler (Just Kidding!!!) Teppo and Temu Numminen
7) Nate Metcalf (hockey)
8) the ENTIRE Sioux hockey team or Mike Vannelli
9) Chris Pronger
10)Geno and Mark Parish


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay, so I typed the #8 like ten times, but a smily shows up every time. What is up?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would invite all the Vikings starters  they know how to party :wink:


----------

